# Viola :( We will miss you



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Look now to the horizon,
To know of time and space--
Others will come and go,
But none shall take your place.
The moon has given us power
To keep what you left behind
Even though within an hour
You lived only in our minds.

Sole survivor of your sisters;
You outlived the last by a few days--
Now the stars for you brightly glister
While we sing heart-heavy lays.

Remember back when you were new,
And the world suddenly seemed large?
You were new to us and we to you:
The Poet and The Bard.
One by one they left us,
But you remained to the end;
Now a new battle begins in vengeance,
But not without tears for you
Dear friend.

Brave Viola, go take the stars
And learn the secrets of the world.
We will see thee again when we bear no scars,
And our life's parchment is furled.
Unless you decide to try again--
see what other adventures are in store--
Go on as was intended
While we remember ever more.


----------



## redbettagirl (Jan 29, 2011)

That was beautiful! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

That was a beautiful poem. I just lost my newest little girl today, she didn't even have any pictures taken of her or a name yet.

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your poem is beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

